# calgary snowboarding help!



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Either one you're looking at about an hour and a half drive before you're strapping in so you might as well do one day at each and then pick the one you like the best for the last one. Both hills are pretty sweet, so pick the resort with the most fresh


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with Dano. Go with whoever has the best snow, which there is a good chance it'll be SSV.

SSV will also save you 30 minutes of driving of time, which never hurts.
Being from Ontario myself, I think I can say you will have an amazing time and it'll blow your mind.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

If you are good at the flat parts and know how to keep your speed to avoid un-strapping, sunshine is a great place. If not, have fun walking a lot / skating with 1 foot, a lot. sunshine has lots of slow spots to avoid. Lake has much more sustained vertical, so if they had roughly equal snow, your riding style would fit lake better.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If you are up for the drive Kicking Horse is well worth the trip. As said about depends on the snow. the Lake is a much better hill than SSV but the snow can be hit and miss.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*+1 Kh*

If you're dedicated enough, the 3-4 hour drive to Kicking Horse Mountain Resort In Golden B.C. *will* be you best snowboarding experience. If they have as much snow as they did last year (and so far, most mountains out here have broken last years recorded snow fall), you are in for the shredding of your life. 

P.S. Don't be frightened by the f#ckheads in the jacked up trucks and the camo Tapout hats. They're harmless, douchey, but harmless (unless there's a UFC event that night, then they all think they're cage fighters)


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

roremc said:


> If you are up for the drive Kicking Horse is well worth the trip. As said about depends on the snow. the Lake is a much better hill than SSV but the snow can be hit and miss.


So the snow at SSV consistently better than LL?

Man..you guys are killing me...i want to go now...and stay there for a month...ha

Kicking horse: is it more "epic" than LL? (for a lack of a better word)


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah it is. Knee deep champagne powder (actually that much better than regular pow), killer tree and glade boarding, tons of steep chutes into pow bowls (if you're up for it), gondola running from the bottom to top for LONG flowing runs, and great food. Do it


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Personally, I think you should go to Sunshine. I was there about a week and a half ago and the snow was GLORIOUS. If the snow coming down in Edmonton is any indication of anything then Sunshine will STILL be just as rad. With that being said, I haven't been up to Lake Louis yet, so do take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

boarderaholic said:


> Personally, I think you should go to Sunshine. I was there about a week and a half ago and the snow was GLORIOUS. If the snow coming down in Edmonton is any indication of anything then Sunshine will STILL be just as rad. With that being said, I haven't been up to Lake Louis yet, so do take this with a grain of salt.


Sadly the weather has gone retarded here. Calgary got smashed with up to 30cm in places last week and we got a bit of dust and -25!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Dano said:


> Either one you're looking at about an hour and a half drive before you're strapping in so you might as well do one day at each and then pick the one you like the best for the last one. Both hills are pretty sweet, so pick the resort with the most fresh


I agree. Both are pretty awesome, so go to each and pick your favorite for the last day. I prefer the Lake and I think the extra 1/2 hr drive is worth it, but that's just me.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

roremc said:


> Sadly the weather has gone retarded here. Calgary got smashed with up to 30cm in places last week and we got a bit of dust and -25!


Damn, that sucks!! It looks like that weather is migrating its way back to Edmonton too. *sigh*


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys, back again! Just ironing out the details on my trip. Now the day after I arrive in Calgary I have nothing to do as my friend will still need to work that day. i'll be staying in the heart of Calgary (dont exactly know where but 15 mins from the airport ). I'm thinking of venturing out to Nakiska for a day on my own...what do you guys think? My concern is....how can I get there other than having to rent a car? Any other thoughts on how I could entertain myself in the lovely city of Calgary? 

Thanks again!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know about Nakiska but what about the bus to Sunshine. 

Default

Its return and pretty good value. You would have to check with your mate to see if it stops anywhere near where you are staying. Its further than Nakiska but a better hill.


----------

